# john deere 2155 fuel pump



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a John Deere 2155 with the three cylinder, 179cid? engine. I'm having fuel system problems and want to rebuild/ replace the fuel transfer pump. For a rebuild kits Mother Deere wants more than $50. Stupid me, I figured a mechanical pump would be less than that to replace. It looks to me like it is Sobaflex pump on it now but John Deere subs everything to a RE42211 I think. Does anybody have any idea where I can get a correct replacement pump, without the Deere box? I'm hesitant about the online, guarantied to fit, maybe, pumps. For some reason I don't want a flat cam lobe, broken pieces or metal in the crankcase.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Google is your friend. This is what popped when I Googled the PN(RE42211)


----------

